
Ask HN: What stack did you choose for your startup and why? - avitzurel
I participated in a very interesting discussion titled &quot;Is Rails Dead&quot; in a &quot;Ruby&#x2F;Rails group&quot; on Facebook.<p>This lead me to an interesting question. What stack did you choose for your startup (server side mostly) and why?<p>I&#x27;m especially interested in API-based products consumer&#x2F;b2b...
======
yehosef
I think that every stack should include elasticsearch - whether it's for
search, logging, or analytics - or all three.

------
eip
Scala / Cassandra / Elasticsearch / Hazelcast / Akka / Websockets / Protobuf /
Vaadin

------
jondot
Hey Avi! I'm making this discussion with myself as well. Let's talk (it's
Dotan :) dotan@paracode.com

~~~
avitzurel
Emailed you

------
himanshu810e
I used FINEStack.

Firebase Ionic Node Elastic

finestack.amstaddigital.com

